# ICD10 for 93306



## galina0512 (Nov 20, 2015)

I am billing echocardiogram 93306 and it is giving me denials for icd10 that was submitted. I was trying to search Medicare web site and didn't find any codes.  Any suggestion where I can find billable ICD 10 for echo 93306.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 20, 2015)

what diagnosis were you using? There has to be hundreds of DX codes its covered for


----------

